# Whats the youngest you can enter a meet?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm just wondering... considering entering one next year, depending on how strong I get through the year and depending on how my weight is looking next year.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

14 and 2/3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

15 i think m8 in america seems babies are allowed to do it lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> 15 i think m8 in america seems babies are allowed to do it lol


Yeah, I seen some 9 year old :L

What would be good lifts to enter with as 18, possibly 17, hopefully weighing in at 78kg?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

take a look on here m8 http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/BPO_Mens_Powerlifting_Records_-_06_March_2011.pdf

what body weight you at ?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> take a look on here m8 http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/BPO_Mens_Powerlifting_Records_-_06_March_2011.pdf
> 
> what body weight you at ?


83 Atm, but I'd like to cut down to something low before a meet so I could get away with lifting heavier than my weight,


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ive seen a 7 year old compete when I was competing in the world championships...im sure your old enough


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cut to the 75kg and hit around 550 total . you wont be far off that will you ?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

how old r u? i think for ur age group if ur about 18 ans bodyweight 75ish you should be totalling 500kg


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> cut to the 75kg and hit around 550 total . you wont be far off that will you ?


Hmm.. well I wont be far off that when it comes too it.

Lately I've never had strength boost like this in my squat and Bench.. need my deadlift to get up to par though.

Well, I'm at 400 right now, it's possible depending on how this year goes I think. If not, leave it a few years


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

8kg cut!? bit much for a first comp, getting a total in a comp and the experience should be the main goal tbh mate.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

150kg is a lot to go up in one year.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Hmm.. well I wont be far off that when it comes too it.
> 
> Lately I've never had strength boost like this in my squat and Bench.. need my deadlift to get up to par though.
> 
> Well, I'm at 400 right now, it's possible depending on how this year goes I think. If not, leave it a few years


hit the squats get them up 50kg deads 50kg and bench 50 you could do it m8 do 3 lots of smolov 1 for each event 13 weeks each 39 weeks total for lifting prep then diet down hitting the anavar to keep strength on the up you could destroy them


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> 150kg is a lot to go up in one year.


lol yeah I suppose.. but I've just been thinking lately, my strength is going wild so I was thinking a possible 100kg would be good if I could.

We'll see anyway.

And yeah Merat I guess.. I actually went stronger a while back when I was on a cut with lower carbs.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> hit the squats get them up 50kg deads 50kg and bench 50 you could do it m8 do 3 lots of smolov 1 for each event 13 weeks each 39 weeks total for lifting prep then diet down hitting the anavar to keep strength on the up you could destroy them


I'm just considering seeing where I can get with Wendlers man. or possibly Westside for the next year.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

you can't go up seroius weight like that and go down in weight cats, you'll be whacking on loads of bodyweight


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> you can't go up seroius weight like that and go down in weight cats, you'll be whacking on loads of bodyweight


yeah I know..

Would still be cool though, and I very much doubt I'll stay at 83 over this year in all fairness!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> you can't go up seroius weight like that and go down in weight cats, you'll be whacking on loads of bodyweight


its possible joe is a good power lifting height with strong back and legs .

would be good to see either way


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> its possible joe is a good power lifting height with strong back and legs .
> 
> would be good to see either way


Thanks man, good positive thinking!

My deadlift really needs a kicking though and thats why I'm going to Wendlers so I can concentrate on it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Thanks man, good positive thinking!
> 
> My deadlift really needs a kicking though and thats why I'm going to Wendlers so I can concentrate on it.


yeah im concentrating on my deads and shoulders on a friday night as i need them up to par went for 5x5 on deads at 200kg managed 3 sets at 200 set 4 i did 4 reps and went home a mess lol my eyes are properly blood shot bit like my pants lol


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> yeah im concentrating on my deads and shoulders on a friday night as i need them up to par went for 5x5 on deads at 200kg managed 3 sets at 200 set 4 i did 4 reps and went home a mess lol my eyes are properly blood shot bit like my pants lol


Haha you know you trained hard with that!

But yeah, with my deads they're like 20-30KG behind my Squats. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try sumo only gotta move it 3 inches with your long legs :whistling:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

uhan said:


> try sumo only gotta move it 3 inches with your long legs :whistling:


Hah, I got short legs though.. 

I tried sumo though, worked well I see what you mean.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Joe do you do rack pulls


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Stop worrying about how much you lift and get on the platform! Its a first competition! your unlikely to stroll in and win it, and dont worry about being embarrassed about what you lift. Youll get massive encouragement from spectators normally. As long as your putting the effort in!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Joe do you do rack pulls


Sorry fella, no I don't. My gym doesn't have blocks for it...

I come from a real hole in the wall gym man, barbell, weight, dumbell racks, cables and a squat rack.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Stop worrying about how much you lift and get on the platform! Its a first competition! your unlikely to stroll in and win it, and dont worry about being embarrassed about what you lift. Youll get massive encouragement from spectators normally. As long as your putting the effort in!


Yeah thanks man!

I'm looking for something basic to do to start!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Yeah thanks man!
> 
> I'm looking for something basic to do to start!


If your not using PED's, GBPF or BDFPA. I lift in GBPF

If you are then your limited to BPC, BPO

Check their websites for local comps etc. Although im not sure if BPC,BPO do unequipped competitions off the top of my head.

Wouldnt use westside either BTW. just my opinion, but i dont like it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> If your not using PED's, GBPF or BDFPA. I lift in GBPF
> 
> If you are then your limited to BPC, BPO
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'll check the sites.

And well, I'm gonna' do Wendlers more or less. I'm going to look into assistance work for deads though, everything else is moving along fine, bar deads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

5/3/1? i like that, been on it a few months and enjoing the progress.

Where do your deads fail?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> 5/3/1? i like that, been on it a few months and enjoing the progress.
> 
> Where do your deads fail?


Yeah 5/3/1, looks great really.

And uhm.. it's a mix of the drive and grip. I have good legs and all, but it's hard to really drive it up from the ground for me, for some reason.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm gonna call the BDFPA later and get into something for September, hopefully they're doing singles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Yeah 5/3/1, looks great really.
> 
> And uhm.. it's a mix of the drive and grip. I have good legs and all, but it's hard to really drive it up from the ground for me, for some reason.


Sounds like just lack of practice. Id just stick with doing full deads, from the floor. Work around the 5rep mark (which will help with grip endurance) and stick at it. Start about 10% below your 5rm adding 5kg each week. 3-4 sets.

Make sure your pushing the floor away, rather than pulling the bar up, driving through your heels and driving hips once the bar hits your knees. Your grip will catch up quickly IME.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Sounds like just lack of practice. Id just stick with doing full deads, from the floor. Work around the 5rep mark (which will help with grip endurance) and stick at it. Start about 10% below your 5rm adding 5kg each week. 3-4 sets.
> 
> Make sure your pushing the floor away, rather than pulling the bar up, driving through your heels and driving hips once the bar hits your knees. Your grip will catch up quickly IME.


Kk man, thanks again.

I think it's from when I started Squatting wayy before I was doing anything else so that has to contribute to my deads being so much weaker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Kk man, thanks again.
> 
> I think it's from when I started Squatting wayy before I was doing anything else so that has to contribute to my deads being so much weaker.


Sounds about right. I wouldn't worry, itll catch up soon enough.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Sounds about right. I wouldn't worry, itll catch up soon enough.


I hope so...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah Joe I'm looking at entering a comp in the BDPFA. They carry out regular in & out of comp tests and have good un-equipped comps. Don't worry too much about what you're lifting as a lot of guys I've spoken to have mirrored what Mikex said about just getting involved for the experience and a comp total to improve on would be great for both of us I think!

I see you're from Wales which is a while from me so guessing you would be entering a Wales comp..? If not I'll hook up withya! Or alternatively lets both qualify for the British unequipped Juniors-440kg total in the 82.5s decent target for both of us!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Yeah Joe I'm looking at entering a comp in the BDPFA. They carry out regular in & out of comp tests and have good un-equipped comps. Don't worry too much about what you're lifting as a lot of guys I've spoken to have mirrored what Mikex said about just getting involved for the experience and a comp total to improve on would be great for both of us I think!
> 
> I see you're from Wales which is a while from me so guessing you would be entering a Wales comp..? If not I'll hook up withya! Or alternatively lets both qualify for the British unequipped Juniors-440kg total in the 82.5s decent target for both of us!


BDFPA seems good yes!

Well, I'd rather travel really, I imagine in Wales it wouldn't be as good for some reason.

I doubt I'll be 82.5 by that time haha, I'm 83 now so I'd have to drop down for it anyway. I'll see what I'm going to do and I'll let you know man, I'm considering singles mainly in the Squat, until my deadlifts are up to par.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I experemented today with Madcows, and I done my Deadlifts first instead of squats... here's my results:

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x3

140x2

I went off Madcows I suppose and just done my own kind of thing, and it worked for my strength. 2 weeks ago I couldn't get 140 off the floor, let alone a full lift.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd update this now for the mean time until I go to Wendlers and start a log.

Deadlifts have broke my Squats now.

My deadlifts are 150x3 and my Squats are 147.5x3 so I've got my deads up higher how I wanted it now.

Thought I'd mention for anyone who is still interested!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

If by "meet" you mean a cottaging meet, then from the age of 16 I would say.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> If by "meet" you mean a cottaging meet, then from the age of 16 I would say.


Yeah, I went through a few websites man. Thanks for the input!

I know what cottaging is btw.


----------

